# Fish and chips



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

Just spent a nice few hours at BCA Maadi after shopping in Citystars. Fish and chips were great.:clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## expatagogo (May 31, 2010)

Nice.

I'm headed out in a bit, joining friends for adult beverages.


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

expatagogo said:


> Nice.
> 
> I'm headed out in a bit, joining friends for adult beverages.


The BCA is a nice place to meet new expat friends and have some Al Ahram Beverages 

do you have anything like this is the USA for Expats - I have a friend who is thinking of moving to "mer-ica"'


----------



## expatagogo (May 31, 2010)

Lanason said:


> The BCA is a nice place to meet new expat friends and have some Al Ahram Beverages


Ya, but that's in Cairo and I'm not. 





Lanason said:


> do you have anything like this is the USA for Expats - I have a friend who is thinking of moving to "mer-ica"'


I dunno. I've never been an expat in "mer-ica."

That's a good question, though. It might be worth posting in the US section.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Us Scots have Caledonia clubs/ associations all over the world plus of course Burns clubs...and lets not forgot our country dancing classes.. held everywhere, our fellow Celts the Irish also have their associations.


----------

